# Possible Purchase - Quarter horse gelding



## TwistedSerpent (Feb 18, 2010)

Looking strongly at buying this guy and would love a conformation critique. He's 10 years old, been used on ranches and feedlots, and packed about a dozen elk out of the mountains. He's had the winter off so is on the rounder side, about 15 hands.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

What would you like to do with him? 
He has a long back and his pasterns seem a bit upright to me (I'm not really sure, you'll have to get a more knowledgable person to look at that), although his hocks look nicely angled and his front legs look nice and straight (a bit hard to tell with all that winter hair). His pasterns are nice and short and so are his canons. I really like his neck, it looks long, its balanced with his body, seems correctly built, and I think it ties on nicely. He has an upright shoulder (which is a bit small for me compared to his hip but that's just me being nit-picky) and high withers, a steep, short croup, and a nice big hip. He has a nice deep girth and his face is adorable.
Overall, although he's downhill and has some flaws, I think he looks like a solid horse and from what you've said he has an A+ personality. He has a nice amount of bone and although his shoulder/ pasterns are on the straight side, they are both the same angle. Horses with high withers and downhill builds seem to get sway backs easily, so I would suggest doing some exercises to build his top line if you get him, even if it's just for a pleasure mount.
Also, I'm no expert, so take what I say with a grain of salt. I'm pretty timid about being the first to critique a horse on here because of that, so hopefully those with more experience will get here soon and correct me if I'm wrong about anything.


----------



## TwistedSerpent (Feb 18, 2010)

He will be used for pleasure/trail/try a bit of everything for fun horse. His feet were very long, still not perfect but much better. He neck reins very well, is very sensitive, loves to move fast, and I haven't seen a spook out of him yet. Very respectful on the ground, and a fast learner. The only big issue we've run into is he kicks out/bucks when transitioning fairs, mostly going into a lope (which he's still pretty uncoordinared at). We will be working hard getting him in shape, and he will be doing 30 days with my trainer too if I decide to get him.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He had a long back, that is a bit sagging downward from the pelvis. It looks like his pelvis is tipped forward a bit. His back legs are a bit "posty" and pasterns are upright. Shoulder is also upright . He is built downhill.

None of that matters that much for a trail horse with a good disposition. How old did you say he is?


----------



## TwistedSerpent (Feb 18, 2010)

He's 10. Yeah we won't be doing any competing or anything or focus on any one sport.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

For what you plan to do with him, he will likely do just fine... But he does have some relatively serious physical issues from a strictly conformational standpoint, which tinyliny has already pointed out.


----------



## TwistedSerpent (Feb 18, 2010)

Will they cause issues later down the road? Is there anything I need to do to prevent them? Out here our selection of horses is quite poor and this will be my first and has been my best choice so far. Everything else in my price range is very young, unbroken or green broke, has major issues, or unridable at more then a walk, and he actually matches what I'm looking for temperament-wise. Faults don't bother me as long as they're not going break him down before his time with the amount of riding I want to do.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

(I am not a pro! So, all IMO)

Somewhat long back, upright shoulder and short pasterns. OTOH sweet face and I like his head, solid bone, and it sounds like he has plenty of good experience training and world-wise and has enough substance that it doesn't seem like he's going to break down easily. I like him for a solid trail/fun buddy! I'd just make sure to pay attention to strengthening his topline to help teach him to support himself well through life.


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

i agree with sharpie, for what you want to do with him he looks great...love his color and what a cute face  we have trail-pleasure-ranch ect. horses and he looks like he'd fit in here lol...good luck and enjoy!!!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

He looks older than 10 to me. Is he registered?


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

He has solid bone, a solid mind, and, although he has faults, with proper work there's no reason he won't be a great trail horse/ fun horse. Because of his build I would definitely work on strengthening his top line and back, though. Going up and down hills is one way to do this- it makes him engage his hind end and use his back. There are plenty of exercises you could do with him.
My mom's mare is built similarly (I've attached a picture of her so you can see how she's built). She's in her 20's, and doing perfectly fine. She has arthritis in her shoulder and hips from her old age, but she can still be ridden on the trails and loves it very much. So, for what you want to do, I think he's perfectly suitable.
An important thing to consider are his feet, though... Have you gotten to look at his feet yet?


----------



## TwistedSerpent (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes that was the first thing we did with him, the farrier saw nothing wrong, no signs of navicular, very nice hoof walls, and saw immediate improvement in his gait after the trimming. He's not registered, but the vet will be out in a few days to give him a look over.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

he looks wayyy over 10 more like 18 years old ! Horse looks like his getting a sway back. My opinion id only get him if i loved him.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't think he looks that old... I can believe that he's 10. I really do believe the sway back is just because of his build and not being worked accordingly, I've seen a lot of young horses that are used just for packing/trails/joy riding that have backs like this for the same reasons. My friend's mom has an arabian, he's maybe 11 or 12, and he's got a really bad sway back because she doesn't know how to work him properly and has never had a lesson.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Lordosis (sway back) can appear even in foals and yearlings who have had no work... It isn't always work related at all. Some speculation is it is genetic, others suggest it might be impacted by environment or even diet.


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

Not really a fan of this guy. His color's pretty and he looks sweet, but that's about the best thing I see...

Very long back and neck with small hindquarters, super short front legs, and the hind legs aren't much better. Pasterns are very short and upright, and his shoulder angle is very steep as well. Croup is also sloped very steeply, not smooth and rounded like it should be. He also looks wasp-waisted and downhill, even though he's got pretty high withers for a QH.

I don't know if I'd trust this guy to stay sound, and it doesn't look like he'd be a very smooth ride on the trails. Even for just a trail horse, I think you could find a nicer horse.


----------

